# Help please very badly damaged leg!



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Just went to spray the peacock viv and one jumped at the door, just as it opened he caught his leg in the gap where the hinge is and it got crushed.

What do I do? He can't move the leg it looks awful like it's about to come off! Help!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It doesn't look like it would heal on it's own, I can't see how it could be repaired though :/


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

oh no,I hope it isnt in too much pain,what a shock for you,hope the frog is ok :gasp::gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah me too, I really dunno what to do!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Gutted for you, I think it's a job for the vet!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

What can the vet do to a 2.5cm frog? :/ He/she will probably just tell me to put it to sleep. AGHHH.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

oh golly,does it seem in lots of pain?:gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

How do I tell? He tried to move and the leg just stayed there, but after while he began to hop about and the leg moved back into place, but it's sill looking pretty bad.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have no idea what you can do other than wait. Do you think it is broken?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It looks broken to me.

I have the vets number I will call in the morning. Other than keeping it clean and waiting I dunno what else there is.


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> It looks broken to me.
> 
> I have the vets number I will call in the morning. Other than keeping it clean and waiting I dunno what else there is.


bloody hell, you must be so upset! poor frog, it's best not to panic right now, i do hope in the morning it looks better but like you say what would the vet do??
I think for anything like this only time will tell, fingers crossed he will be ok, so sorry your little peacock. where doing so well!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't think there is anything else you can do. Is it the one that always jumps on your hand?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> I don't think there is anything else you can do. Is it the one that always jumps on your hand?


Yeah, my favourite frog, I swung the door open pretty quick and barely noticed him jump.

Thanks for the advice everyone, I'll check on him first thing and ring the vets, never used the vets before so dunno what they usually do for things like this.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Let us know how he does, good luck!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Wen I had issues with one of my gliders I rang the RSPCa free helpline and they advised me of things I could do maybe worth a try I think it's 24 hr I rang them
in the evening


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your frog - hope this helps.
Do remember reading a few articles about frogs and broken legs a while back.
One was about a large frog which they managed to bandage up so the leg healed in a few months - and articles about a smaller frog whereby they placed the frog in a very small enclosure to limit its movements - it took around 2 months to heal.
Hope that may give you a lil hope that something can be done.
Good luck.


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Aww poor little chap - just wanted to send him lots of luck and hope he's okay hun - hug to you too xx


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

aww damn! I agree not a whole lot a vet can do tbh.

I'd suggest MAYBE clean the wound, i know it'll stress it but some rubbing alcohol or something, to sterilise it? 

Infection is your only worry really, there's not a lot else you can try and fix.


Gutted for you though mate. One of the things I like about Tarantulas. Hardy as hell and if you accidentally get its leg trapped and rip it off it'll grow it back, or drop it off by itself and grow a new one.


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

how does he look this morning??


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It looks very red but he seems to be holding up.

Have now called 3 vets without actually finding an amphibian specialist, one is only in on a wednesday, the other is on holiday and just trying to get an answer from the last.

Have put in quarentine, he does seem stressed so would like to leave him alone as much as possible.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2010)

Take it to an exotics vet, a normal vet isnt just going to put it to sleep for a broken leg. Plus the choice to put it to sleep would be yours. maybe aputation of the limb being an option but its going to be alot of readjusting for u and the frog as you will probably have to hand feed it. but im no vet so go and see one. If you leave it theres a chance it will repair itself in the wrong position.


----------



## dazzah2010 (Jan 24, 2010)

any luck on the vets yet mate? you could always try pdsa if theres one local to ya...you might find they amputate which sound bab but i got a 3 legged toad n hes perfectly fine he still manages to climb about on the stronger plants that give him a bit of support.....hope it dont come to that m8 but better than losing him alltogether


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Bobby: It's an amphibian specialist I've been after, which is why it's been difficult.

Ok managed to talk to the vet over the phone.

They've told me to...

Quarentine in a small container to limit movement with a small amount of water to soak in. As he can move the leg and it's gone back in position they suggested not to bring him in unless I feel it's absolutely necessary.

I'm going to have to trust that this is the best advice.

Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

keep us updated on this lil guy sounds like u are doing everything u can for him


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

or mate thats not good, but from reading this you are doing all you can. If hes moving his leg it might not be broken, and as already said chances are a vet will put him to sleep hes really to small to do anything to i would think.
Keeping him in a small enclosure is good stop him trying to move around to much, peacocks are pretty tough even at that size so hopefully he will recover, all you can do really is just keep an eye on him and hope he recovers
good luck mate


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Cheers Richie!

Yeah they are pretty tough, I actually had the other one jump out this morning, ended up at the top of my wall:whistling2: Bloody adventurous frogs.

He's in an exo breeding box with all the sides black out, small dish of water.

Is a saline solution a good idea? The vet didn't suggest it. Just said keep a close eye out for infection.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

i would give him saline dips but wouldnt leave the dish in the tank with him just water. But problem then is disturbing him everytime you give him a saline dip which i would do once or twice daily. Proberbly best to put a saline dip in the tank let him have a soak then remove it and replace it with fresh water so as not to stress him to much


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Good idea. I'll try that. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Saline dips will just give him unnecessary stress.

Luckily I have a confession to make which may help you :blush:
Earlier this year I did exactly the same thing almost identicle in appearance, to a 1.5" mossy froglet. He was sat right next to the top of the exo terra door, so as I opened it he readjusted himself closer to the door without me seeing him, so as I closed it his leg was trapped in the gap. It was the back left leg across the upper shin.

The first piece of good news is that I was able to take the animal literally five metres out the door and straight into our Vet Centre, we X-rayed him immediately and there was no break or any damage to the bone. 
The trauma was all superficial and he just needed time to recover and for the bruising to go down, the leg looked blood red at the site of the trapping but there was no broken skin. 

He did the same as yours and dragged the leg from the injury down more or less for a couple of days, it was comparitively normal by a week later and he was completely normal and ready to return to his tankmates in two weeks.

We housed him in a normal setup with substrate etc, in a much smaller enclosure than normal to allow him to find food easily, we didn't put anything on the leg or interfere with it in anyway (but there was no broken skin, not sure about your case) He was left completely alone for two weeks in isolation and monitored closely.
I Visual Implant Elastomer (VIE) marked him before returning him to the main enclosure so he could continue to be monitored, he has had no further issues and has grown at the same rate as his pals 

The best thing to do is not interfere with him in any way and unless you see evidence of infection or suspect he is still having problems, baths or treatments etc will do him no good.

If it is a break either it will heal usably or in time you'll realise it is a bit knackered and he would be better off with it amputated 

Good luck and don't beat yourself up too much!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ahhh you've made me feel so much better!

I'll be keeping a close eye out, glad to know I'm not the only one:blush:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ahhh you've made me feel so much better!
> 
> I'll be keeping a close eye out, glad to know I'm not the only one:blush:


If you work with enough animals for enough time, one day you will have an accident that injures or kills one. It is inevitable no matter how careful you are 
I've had two accidents in my whole career, that was one of them. I was mortified for two weeks with this guy, I was ashamed and so upset for him. The other accident was where the sheet cover for holding in humidity on a palpen containing dendrobates, slipped on one side as I closed the enclosure. The next day I came to service them and discovered one had climbed through the gap and dessicated overnight. I bawled for literally hours through the rest of that day's work. 

If my experience can help you relax about your guy, I'm happy to share it 


There is a reasonable amount to beat yourself up but once he starts to recover, forgive yourself and move on with a lesson learnt about naughty frogs!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Morg I am sure he will do ok. You are doing the best for him as you do with all your phibs. Keep us posted.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah Morgy old boy. Good luck with him and I hope he does okay!
Try asking the pope for a prayer for him...
Oh wait.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Just an update:

The leg is looking less raw, but is a little swollen. He was bathing it this morning, but unfortunately got a little nervous when I opened the door, made a little sprint up the wall. It seems to work, but not perfectly.

Hopefully it will start to heal up soon.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hopefull it will heal with time, it sounds like it's still improving. Did you get your viv finished?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> Hopefull it will heal with time, it sounds like it's still improving.


Yeah still early days I guess.



> Did you get your viv finished?


:whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> :whistling2:


:lol2:

I had some treefrogs (never identified them for sure, but they were Brazilian and resembled Cuban treefrogs) in semi-liberty in my bedroom when I lived abroad as a teenager- they had a planted pool and plants all round- and I accidentally shut one in the window- still haven't forgiven myself for that! The survivors went into a tank straight away!


----------



## dazzah2010 (Jan 24, 2010)

is it true male fire bellied toads have long middle fingers n females short??


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I frequently just slam the viv door against my mossy frogs legs.
So don't feel bad. They love it.

Glad to hear he seems to be improving.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> I frequently just slam the viv door against my mossy frogs legs.
> *So don't feel bad. They love it.*
> 
> Glad to hear he seems to be improving.


I'm laffin cos I know you're joking.


----------



## notfurme (Jul 31, 2009)

I once did this with a golden flyer, hes dead now!* Frog was not happy 
Hope he pulls through as Im quite fond of L.Vermiculatus







*Died of old age :lol2:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

How's the little fella?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

No improvement with the wound, though it certainly hasn't got any worse. Saw him catch a been weevil this morning, seems to be able to get about on it ok.

Still worried but no signs of deterioration.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

If it's no worse that must be a good thing. He still has his appetite so he can't be feeling too bad. Any progress with the viv?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> If it's no worse that must be a good thing. He still has his appetite so he can't be feeling too bad. Any progress with the viv?


I put some leca in :whistling2:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Progress!:no1:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have got my waterfall working, just trying to figure out how to stop the build up of foam!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Update.

Still red and sore but looking a little better. I *think* he ate last night, either that or the other one noomed everything, which isn't likely.


----------



## dazzah2010 (Jan 24, 2010)

glad its started to get better m8 :no1:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Is he still dragging his leg around? Or is he using it properly?
Glad to hear it's looking better though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Is he still dragging his leg around? Or is he using it properly?
> Glad to hear it's looking better though.


Using it ok from what I can tell.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Using it ok from what I can tell.


Ah well that's good


----------

